
(James) Murdoch attack on 'dominant' BBC - jacquesm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/8227915.stm
======
jakarta
it's hard to take James Murdoch serious when he talks about free makets...
considering the fact that his career is the result of who his father is and
not own achievements.

------
ilkhd2
I watched through the video. And the man in the end of the clip correctly
pointed out - Murdoch is a free market believer, which renders most of his
words nonsensical. "The only guarantee of freedom is profit"... I'd say
opposite - "the only guarantee of profit (for society in long run) is
freedom",

